# Just a poll I'm conducting



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm trying to see what kind of work genre we have with most 3d shooters..

So, the question is. .. What kind of work do you do? 

I'll lead off... I am a service coordinator for xerox owned company


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

engineering technician for an engine company


----------



## psehoghunter (Aug 13, 2013)

Have my own contracting business. 
Metal Buildings, pipe fence, etc

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## N&N Waterfowl (Jul 14, 2015)

Civil Engineer...working for a consulting firm.


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

Its been done, I still do the same thing as before but even better! LOL


----------



## Hunter187 (Jun 21, 2015)

Tree climber/ Arborist


----------



## multi-target (Jul 17, 2011)

CNC programmer / machinist


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Sr. Process Engineer
McLeod Software


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Firefighter/paramedic


----------



## Wendydelane (Jan 2, 2016)

Receiver for a tooling company.


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

Sales and marketing for hunting and outdoor gear 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## math1963 (Apr 9, 2014)

Computer Programmer/VP of Technology/math nerd.


----------



## pastorjosh (Oct 17, 2014)

I am a pastor.


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

Restaurant manager


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Zixer (Dec 1, 2013)

Retired Army

Part time park ranger.


----------



## WAFlowers (Oct 30, 2014)

Computer scientist working as software engineer developing real time image processing for quality control of glass bottles and jars as they are made.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Sheet metal laser operator


----------



## ca1224 (Dec 13, 2013)

Process Tech/Team Lead at an eye glass manufacturing Facility


----------



## Left I Dominant (Feb 2, 2016)

Mortgage


----------



## Desert archer x (Apr 28, 2015)

Commercial food service equipment service tech 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dairyboy4 (Jun 24, 2007)

Pipefitter/combo welder


----------



## J-Hook (Jan 19, 2016)

Aerospace welder/Prototype fabricator


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Chief operator for water utilities


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Been retired for 12yrs now, so I guess I would currently be a "recreation enthusiast".


----------



## Schutzhund (Jul 6, 2015)

Assistant Manager of Bus Maintenance.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

IT (desktop, mainframe mini-system, LANs, web) of one sort of another since 1982..... With a focus on Geographic Information Systems, system and application design, since 2000 or so.


----------



## LMacD (Mar 16, 2015)

Two gigs:

Full time: Analyst with the Canadian Federal Government.
Part time: Guitar instructor at the School of Rock.

Or, as I like to say it, I'm a guitarist with a career, not a career person who plays :darkbeer:


----------



## derwet (Jun 3, 2014)

Product Development Chemist for a tobacco company


----------



## barnesville4 (Mar 1, 2014)

Lineman for AEP Ohio


----------



## mjharp46 (May 7, 2012)

teacher


----------



## Laars (Apr 26, 2015)

Application Engineer.


----------



## bullzeye2 (Jul 3, 2014)

Paramedic and respiratory therapist

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## lreese (Feb 9, 2011)

Natural Gas plant operator. KMI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Design Engineer for Energy Turbines (gas and steam).

Owner of Sage Creek 3D Archery Range


----------



## jljjdye (Jan 11, 2007)

Fire/medic

JEDI


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

Industrial Electrician


----------



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

Product Performance Analyst for a construction equipment manufacturer


----------



## Cole0805 (Jul 29, 2015)

Mechanic 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bgraves (Feb 3, 2016)

Bullet and Ammunition CEO


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

Data and voice circuit sales for a telecommunications company.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 15, 2004)

Freshwater Ecologist


----------



## T2SHOOTER (Feb 26, 2014)

Retired teacher (English and Physical Education--Coach)


----------



## thomasca38 (Mar 30, 2015)

Generator Mechanic full-time, Air National Guard part-time.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Classified.....sorry


----------



## rhyno_071 (Feb 22, 2009)

Electrical Project Manager


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Frame carpenter 
President, ont3d archery.


----------



## Outers (May 10, 2015)

Instrumentation & Communications technician for an electrical utility


----------



## 2rott (Dec 5, 2011)

NYC Police officer & pro shop manager. Retired from both now.


----------



## TRX32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Teacher/Coach/AD


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

Student and bow tech


----------



## jordan.nichole (Feb 3, 2016)

Student and shift supervisor at starbucks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

2rott said:


> NYC Police officer & pro shop manager. Retired from both now.


I've done a lot of training with a retired nypd officer. He's a character. I just heard from him the other day. 

Lou Savelli


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

Run heavy equipment


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Salesperson for Chevy dealership


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

Jet Engine Mechanic, well used to be, now I sit in an office and move papers around.


----------



## robinofthehood (Jun 14, 2010)

Unemployed Power Ball Winner....


----------



## cobow01 (Jan 30, 2014)

Robot Operator for John Deere-Hitachi 

And I run a media production business on the side.


----------



## maddog20/20 (Oct 13, 2015)

Optometrist

*hence the screen name. See what I did there?


----------



## sprinke (Jul 9, 2015)

Software systems analyst


----------



## SparkyLB (Dec 27, 2015)

Electrical Emperor Of The World, Nuclear Division.


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

Truck Driver for Pittohio Express


----------



## meloy10 (Feb 3, 2014)

Teacher....Graphic Communications Technology.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

bhtr3d said:


> I'm trying to see what kind of work genre we have with most 3d shooters..
> 
> So, the question is. .. What kind of work do you do?
> 
> I'll lead off... I am a service coordinator for xerox owned company


Retired, but ready to go back to work to get some rest. Before I retired I was a Grade IV Machine Specialist, whatever the hell that is.
The only reason I replied was because it was you asking, bhtr3rd


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Harley Tech -- Master level (third career--Navy Civil Service and Active Duty USAF prior).


----------



## MS Skeeter (Jul 24, 2009)

Diesel/ heavy equipment mechanic


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Data Warehouse Architect with a focus on Predictive Analytics.


----------



## clifflowe (Sep 29, 2007)

Walmart.


----------



## eyeswideopen (May 10, 2011)

Telemetry Analyst for a regional medical center

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## SYurshia (Aug 23, 2015)

Construction.


----------



## Bowhunter11135 (Sep 27, 2014)

Road Construction Foreman


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

Fireman / paramedic


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Salesman for a large national truck rental/leasing company...


----------



## Kaotic1 (Aug 7, 2011)

Power plant manager


----------



## Garbrecht40 (Jun 4, 2014)

CNC machinist making digital printing equipment


----------



## White_Rabbitt (Nov 3, 2015)

Sr. Application Developer


----------



## Jarhead88 (Nov 11, 2012)

Head Golf Professional, PGA


----------



## Pmurray60 (Jul 24, 2014)

Retail store manager 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinpse (Dec 22, 2013)

Tree climber/ bucket operator

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowden67 (Jun 6, 2005)

concrete contractor

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## garypriceripped (Mar 23, 2013)

New product development technician, Selenium vapor deposition technician, carpenter, mechanic, musician. Maybe that's why my arrows are all over the place. FYI, someone already did this study and it seems electricians came out on top. I am color blind kind of so, not an electrician.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Raymond (May 28, 2009)

Adult movie Double..............Logistics manger during the day (pays the bills).


----------



## Sixx (Feb 7, 2014)

Land/Farm financer/lender


----------



## belgram (Apr 7, 2013)

Shipping at a custom sheet paper factory. I liked the adult movie double idea though:wink:


----------



## Thehunted (Mar 12, 2010)

Sparky.


----------



## bowman_djk (Sep 4, 2007)

School Coordinator of Adult Training


----------



## btvabowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

As little work as possible.


----------



## 3Dmaniac (May 25, 2009)

Corrections Officer


----------



## beearcher (May 19, 2014)

Beekeeper........


PSE Surge 70# SW


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Mike Raymond said:


> Adult movie Double............


Are trying to tell us that you are a fluffer??


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

From what I am gathering so far is a lot.of blue collar workers. (Lack of a better term)


----------

